# The value of a cherry log



## Jocarstub82 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi guys,

How do I find the value of a black cherry tree that I cut down. Is there some sort of calculator that can be used? The log is about 36" wide at the base and there are two sections about 9 feet long each.


----------



## Tom the Sawyer (Sep 4, 2012)

You'll need two measurements for each log. Measure the average diameter at the small end of the log, inside the bark. Then measure the length of the log. :thumbsup:

There are several scales available to give you an estimate of the board footage. Most hardwood logs are sold on the Doyle scale. There is also an International 1/4" scale, a couple of Scribner scales and others. The International 1/4" scale gives the closest estimate of what you would yield when sawn. A bandsaw (like I use) will probably yield slightly more due to the narrow kerf. :smile:

Since you are inquiring about 'value' I suspect that the Doyle scale is more appropriate if you plan to sell them. Do an internet search for "Doyle log scale" and several will pop up. If unable to do so you could post the measurements and I would be glad to look it up for you. :thumbsup:

Keep in mind that most posted prices are based on a truckload of logs delivered to the mill site. With just two logs it is just what you and a buyer would agree on. The last time I bought a cherry log I paid about .55 p/bf at their site and had to haul it back home.

Tom


----------



## Jocarstub82 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Thanks for the reply, Tom*

Thanks for responding so quickly. The information that you gave gives me an idea of the value of the log. Thanks again and all the best.:thumbsup:


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree with Tom to use the Doyle scale to figure the board footage of the logs. The actual value of the lumber will vary depending on the lumber grade, region, MC, dimension, etc. but probably between $1.00 to $5.00 per bf for 4/4 stock.


----------



## amalina (Apr 1, 2013)

I found a nice calculator. Even totals logs as you input them. http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/calculators/calc.pl?calculator=log_volume&metric=


----------



## Rob Brown (Jul 7, 2009)

just priced cherry 1x6 at Menards Store today. it was 29.95 for a 1x6 6 feet long. That is over $10 bf for finished material.


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

the equation for figuring board footage doyle scale is ( diameter minus 4 squared times length divided by 16.)


----------

